# Absicherung Koppelrelais



## Manuel17021993 (22 November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ich die Frage in der richtigen Kategorie eingeordnet habe!?
Ich möchte eine Jalousiesteuerung mit der Logo8! erstellen. 
Dafür möchte ich eine Phönix Relaismodul - RIF-0-RPT-24DC/21 - 2903370 einsetzen.

Erregerspannung 24V und Schaltspannung 230V bei Grenzdauerstrom 6A bzw. 10A Einschaltstrom.

Bei Beispielsweise 5 Rolläden brauche ich 10 Relais, die ich mit einer Versorgungsleitung (10A abgesichert) versorge.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Sollte die Kontaktseite jedes Relais extra abgesichert werden um dieses vor Überlast zu schützen? Wenn ja wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten 
Gruß, Manuel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2020)

Hallo Manuel,

das kommt aufs Geld und auf den Platz an...
Ich persönlich würde die 5 Rolläden einzeln absichern. So schütze ich den Rolladen und das Relais. Außerdem kann man einzelne Rolladen abschalten, wenn sie z.B. defekt oder festgefroren sind.
Hat der Rolladenmotor eine Empfehlung für die Absicherung?

Ohne den Motor zu kennen, würde ich bei den eingesetzten Relaismodulen folgende Absicherung vorschlagen:
Da das Relais die 10A nur für 4 Sekunden halten kann, muß man sich also einen Leitungsschutzschalter raussuchen, bei dem die 4 Sekunden außerhalb der magnetischen Schnellauslösung liegen. Man kann zum Beispiel Charakteristik K nehmen. Hier brauchst Du für die Überlastauslösung innerhalb von 4 Sekunden den 8fachen Nennstrom: 10/8 = 1.25A
Wenn Du also einen K1A-Automaten nimmst, könntest Du kurzzeitig (Anlauf) bis zu 8A ziehen und hättest den Motor vor Überlast geschützt. Der Motor dürfte aber im Lauf nicht deutlich mehr als 1..2A ziehen.

Frage ist aber: Ist der K1A-Automat (7,90€) nicht teurer, als ein Relais/Schütz, welches höhere Ströme führen kann!?
Z.B. B6A-LS (4,40€)... Da muß man jetzt die Kombinationen durchrechnen. Wobei es bei 5 Stück vermutlich nicht auf den Euro ankommt....

Schönen Sonntag noch!
  Jens


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2020)

Bei dem Phönix-Relais wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
Die 6/10A gelten bei rein ohmscher Last.
Rollladen-Antriebe fallen da aber nicht drunter.
Billige Antriebe ziehen Schaltfunken, die sich gewaschen haben.
Da reicht nichtmal AC15 als Gebrauchskategorie.
Bei Antrieben mit elektronischer Steuerung (Drehmomentbegrenzung, Auflaufschutz, ...) sieht es etwas besser aus.




Gruß
Blockmove


----------

